# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving > Recipes Only >  Quick and easy beer bread

## almostbarefoot

Beer Bread
I'm sure y'all have heard of this.  It's the quickest and easiest way to produce bread that I've ever seen.

3 cups all purpose flour (sifted)
1 tablespoon baking powder
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon sugar
12 ounces of your favorite frosty brew (Shiner Bock for me)

Combine dry ingredients and stir in beer slowly to produce a thick batter.  Spread batter into a greased 8" bread pan and place in pre-heated oven at 350 degrees for 45 minutes.  That's it!

If you want more complexity try adding a couple of teaspoons of dill, rosemary or other herbs for flavor.  A cup of grated parmesan or chedder also makes a nice addition.  For a glaze you can melt a 1/4 cup of butter or beat an egg with two teaspoons of water, brush on before cooking.
Enjoy!

----------


## Rick

Post 929:

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...+bread&page=47

----------


## grrlscout

I remember seeing Rick's wife's recipe, and it sounded so good. So I Googled around, and found several versions. I took the parts I liked about all of them, and put them together. This is what I came up with:

My Whole Wheat Beer Bread
Makes One Loaf

1 c Whole wheat flour
1 c Whole wheat pastry flour
1 c All-Purpose flour
Optional: sub in up to 1/4 c toasted wheat germ for up to 1/4 c of the whole wheat flour.
1 teaspoon salt
2 tsp. baking powder

1Tbsp honey
12 ounces beer

Optional: brush with melted butter, 2 min before it's done.

Heat oven to 375 degrees. 

Combine flour, salt, baking powder, and toasted wheat germ, if using, in a large mixing bowl. 

Slowly stir in beer and honey, and mix just until combined. Batter will be thick. 

Spread in a greased 8-inch loaf pan and bake until golden brown, and a toothpick stuck in the center comes out clean, about 45 minutes. 

Cool in the pan on a rack for 10 minutes. Remove from pan and cool 10 more minutes. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

It as good, but could have been fluffier (might go with 1 TBSP of baking piowder next time), and it had a slightly bitter taste. I don't know if that was due to the type of baking powder (was out of the aluminum-free stuff) or the beer (New Belgium's 2 Below) I used.

I would certainly make it again, however!

----------


## grrlscout

w h u t ? :Huh:

----------

